# Removal of Clips during Hysterectomy



## mfharris (Dec 3, 2009)

My doctor writes " pt has large Filshie clips present, some adhered to the uterus and onto the sidewall. These were removed without difficulty.

Question: during a Transvaginal  Hysterectomy is this an inherant part of the procedure or is this a billable procedure( the removable of clips). If billable what is the code?


----------



## imjsanderson (Dec 3, 2009)

If this is the only documentation, it doesn't appear to have caused any additional time etc......I would just include it.


----------

